# Docked tails...



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Was going over the paper work for Amiee Jane and we noticed it said her tail had been docked....

I feel kinda guilty because besides having my babies (pets) fixed, I don't like the idea of having body parts removed. I know, I sound kinda stuck up and un-informed, and I'm sorry.

Anyone else cockapoo's tail been docked?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

As far as I know, tail docking apart from for working reasons or for medical is not allowed in the UK. I know US has different rules though and for all I know, that,nay even be different from State to State.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it should be illegal. Same with clipping ears and such. I just didn't know it had been done to her. My husband grew up in Cambridge had a Jack Russell whose tail had been docked (back in the 1990's) and he seem to think it was normal and couldn't understand why I was upset.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Both poodles and cockers are troditonaly docked for both working and show. 2 of my gilrs are docked as they were done before the law changed in the uk. 

as you are in the US she will probably have the shirt cocker dock rather than the longer poodke dock. my girls have the poodle dock. so it only like a third of their tale that was docked. the cocker dog takes more than half the tail.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

It's common to dock the tails of certain breeds in Canada, but there is talk of banning it. Olive's tail is docked and her dew claws were removed when she was 2 days old by a vet. As far as i know it doesn't cause much of an issue for them at that age, but if you do it when they are older it hurts.

I'm not passionate about the issue on either side. If it were my choice i wouldn't have docked Olive's tail, but i'm not angry it was done. I'm glad her dew claws were removed though. The only issue with banning something like that is that people iwll find a way to get it done if they want it done. And they may do it in a way that isn't safe. I'd rather know that a qualified vet was doing it.

I actually think Olive's little tail is adorable now, but i know i would have loved her tail long too. I just mean to say that when i look at her tail i don't get upset about it. There are much worse things happening to dogs out there and i get upset about those things. I don't know much about ear cropping, but tht seems a bit more painful. I don't know enough about it to make a judgement though.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think the rule (in uk) is now that dogs that are actually likely to be worked can be docked but otherwise not, so you won't see any docked tails in the show ring in the future - or the younger dogs now, unless they are worked and shown but that is quite rare - there are separate classes at some shows for actual working dogs. I must admit I much prefer the look of cocker spaniels with tails, some other breeds I'm still getting used to, like Boxer's, I knew someone years ago with a Boxer that had a tail when it was rare, but he was always damaging it as it wacked against everything all the time! and his owner said she wished he had been docked!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ouch - Teddy loves his tail - so pleased he was born after docking became illegal over here!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has her tail docked, it was done before I got her. and it is very common here for cockapoos to have their tails docked just like a cocker and poodle. Lady has a cocker dock as her tail is quite short. A poodle dock is a little longer. If I was given the choice...I would have left her intact...as I was not given the choice, I am fine with it, as I love her to bits. It doesn't hurt her. and she doesn't know differently.


----------

